# photoarchive ??



## C4T (8. April 2003)

hi

wenn ich das internet so durchstöbere und auf diverse seiten gehe, sind da immer zu nem diversen thema passende bilder eingefügt.
ich muss demnächst eine IT page machen und brauche auch diverse bilder.
wo kann man denn am besten suchen ? sagt jetzt nicht google  da hab ich schon ewig gesucht.
gibt es denn keine guten seiten die sowas kostenlos anbieten ?
oder kennt jemand irgendwelche seiten, wo man sich so ein archiv kaufen kann ?
vielleicht hat jemand nen tipp.
danke


----------



## Leola13 (8. April 2003)

stockphotographie heisst das zauberwort 

such mal im forum, da gibts diverse links


----------



## C4T (8. April 2003)

vielen dank für den tipp.
gruss
c4t


----------

